# Short Ribs



## ella/TO (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking for recipe for short ribs.....can't find the one I had....sigh.....I think it started with flouring and browning the short ribs, then, cover with red wine......but all else I just can't remember.....oh dear, put it down to my age....ROFL.....any help will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2009)

Ella was the finished recipe  a soup or more like a stew?  I make a veggie beef soup with the bone in short ribs  and y fanily loves it. I think a stew with mushrooms, onions,garlic, parsley and let say carrots, celery. beef stock,let it cook til it reduces and put it over ice might be nice..I hope this helps you remember what you want to make and I like the red wine , I'd add it to the recipe I suggested to put over rice..Sorry I couldn't help more
kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 18, 2009)

You can make them like you would make any stew.


----------



## natnician (Feb 18, 2009)

the last ribs i made i used a dry rub (bbq seasonings) put them in the over tightly covered in alum. foil on 200 deg. for the better part of an afternoon.  When dinner rolled around they were so tender when you grabbed a bone in just came out clean!


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks DC'rs.....its more of a stew....I also use them when I make cabbage borscht. Yum....


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2009)

Ella, I have about four different recipes that I kinda muddle together into one dish.  My favorite of them is from Chef Daniel Boulud.  Oooooops!  I just googled it, and *here is the link!  Totally YUM!*


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 18, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Ella, I have about four different recipes that I kinda muddle together into one dish. My favorite of them is from Chef Daniel Boulud. Oooooops!  I just googled it, and *here is the link! Totally YUM!*


 
Wow -  that's going to be an expensive recipe - 3 bottles
of wine!

I don't have a recipe but I would brown the ribs in a dutch oven,remove them and keep warm, add aromatics to the oven (diced carrot, celery,onion and lastly lots of minced garlic (love garlic) - put in a braising
liquid of wine/broth/water- enough to come up about 1/2 of the ribs.
I would probably add bayleaves/thyme also.
Bring to simmer and place in 250 oven. I would add diced potato, freshly
diced carrots and mushrooms to the braise after an hour or so.
Cook checking for doneness after 1 -1/2 - 2 hours.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 18, 2009)

AHA!!!! Mike .....that sounds almost exactly how I made it....thanks so much......Have you always lived in Brooklyn?.....I imported my husband from "the Bronx" over 61 years ago. 
I shall  copy and paste that recipe right away!!!!


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks June.....you guys always come thru' for me......


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 18, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> AHA!!!! Mike .....that sounds almost exactly how I made it....thanks so much......Have you always lived in Brooklyn?.....I imported my husband from "the Bronx" over 61 years ago.
> I shall copy and paste that recipe right away!!!!


 
Hi Ella - glad to be of use.
Same technique for 'flanken' ?
I'm native Brooklyn - grew up in Bensonhurst - now Manhattan Beach.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 18, 2009)

Ello, this is one I have made often, it was posted in the Toronto Star a few years ago by a local Chef (I can't remember his name).


4 lbs beef short ribs
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
4 Tbsp olive oil
3 heads of garlic
2 carrots, coarsely chopped
1 large onion , coarsely chopped
2 Tbsp tomato paste
3/4 cup dry red wine
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar
2 Tbsp canned chipotle peppers, or to taste
1/4 cup each, molasses, soya sauce
4 cups beef or chicken stock or water

Preheat oven to 350F.

Trim fat from ribs. Sprinkle with salt and pepper.
In large skillet, heat 2 Tbsp of oil over medium high heat. Add ribs in single layer without crowding. Brown on both sides, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer to large baking dish in single layer.
Peel 1 head of garlic, chop cloves coarsely.
Add 1 Tbsp oil to same skillet over medium heat, add carrots, onions, and chopped garlic. Cook, stirring, until softened. 3-4 minutes. Stir in tomato paste. Add wine, scraping up browned bits from skillet. Add vinegar, chipotle peppers, molasses, soya sauce, and stock or water. Bring to boil. Pour mixture over ribs in baking dish: they should be just covered. Cover tightly with foil or lid. Bake in oven about 2 1/2 hours, or until tender.
Meanwhile, cut enough off tops of remaining two heads of garlic to expose cloves. Place upright in small baking dish. Drizzle with remaining 1 Tbsp oil. Place in oven, roast about 45 minutes or until soft. ( I do them in foil) When cool, squeeze out garlic, discarding skin.
Transfer ribs to serving dish using slotted spoon. Keep warm. Pour cooking liquid into large skillet, skim fat from surface. Boil rapidly over high heat about 5-10 minutes or until slightly thickened. Stir in roasted garlic. Pour sauce over ribs.
Serves 4-6.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, same for "flanken"......love to make a meal of cabbage borscht, the potatoes that go into it and the flanken!!!!


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for that recipe....sounds good, but Mike's is the one that is like the one I've made.


----------

